# Amplificador chino afl a8880 mosfet



## guarod (Feb 3, 2017)

saludos comunidad. hace meses yo abri un tema, con este amplificador, pero por normas del foro no lo valoraron. por cuestiones del diseño del diagrama, en verdad estaba intendible, solamante yo, podia entenderlo, que fui el que lo copie de una placa del amplificador que callo en mis manos. 
bueno me e dedicado la tarea de diseñarlo con el programa "LiveWire" ojo no soy diseñador, ni nada por el estilo, me tome dias, bregando con esto para poder hacerlo. 
solo quiero que lo vean o analizen, si es posible hagan una simulacion para ver como funciona, ya que yo, no lose acer.. 
en verdad este amplificador lo e armado, con una placa perforada, y en verdad suena nitido, muy buena la calidad de audio, que tiene,, solo con 2 mosfet IRFP 450..
espero que les guste.. cualquier critica es vienvenida ..

a por sierto al diseño le falto la red sofber, antes del parlante..

listo red sofber, solucionado, y el C9, de 104pf.

el archivo lo abren con LiveWire o PCB Wizard


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2017)

Con el Live Wire no lo vas a poder simular.
Nesecitas algo como el multisim para poder hacerlo
Por lo que vi hay errores
Tenes o podes sacar fotos de las placas de un lado y del otro?


----------



## guarod (Feb 3, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Con el Live Wire no lo vas a poder simular.
> Nesecitas algo como el multisim para poder hacerlo
> Por lo que vi hay errores
> Tenes o podes sacar fotos de las placas de un lado y del otro?




saludos amigo.. no tengo el amplificador en mis manos en este momento, por que ya lo en tregue, reparado..

bueno eso de simularlo, se lo dejo a los espertos, como escribi en el post, no se, simularlo, con ningun programa,.

amigo si puedes explicarme, como guardar el archivo en formato .jpg para que sea mas accesible. para verlo. ya que con el livewire, no pude guardarlo como una imagen..





pandacba dijo:


> Con el Live Wire no lo vas a poder simular.
> Nesecitas algo como el multisim para poder hacerlo
> Por lo que vi hay errores
> Tenes o podes sacar fotos de las placas de un lado y del otro?



otra cosa, dime los errores, que tiene el diagrama, para ver si me equivoque, para compararlo, con el plano original, que yo copie del amplificador,...



saludos amigos, este es el diagrama que yo copie del amplificador, esta copiado por debajo donde van las pistas,donde van las soldaduras.. esta alrreves...

yo e armado 2 driver por medio de este dibujo,, y sale de una sonando,, nitido....

por eso es que quiero que lo valoren,, es muy bueno,, en sonido,, y facil de armar..


----------



## pandacba (Feb 3, 2017)

Genial!!!! intentare pasarlo en limpio y luego lo simulare, habra que esperar un poquito tengo unos días complicados


----------



## guarod (Feb 3, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Genial!!!! intentare pasarlo en limpio y luego lo simulare, habra que esperar un poquito tengo unos días complicados




de verdad te lo agradesco,, grasias por tomarte tu tiempo, por valorar el esfuerzo que e hecho,,.. 
espero que puedas sacar un buen diagrama o plano, de este ampli..
este es un amplificador que vale la pena fabricar, suena muy bonito..
este diagrama no lo encuentras, a la buerta de la esquina.. jajaj..

lo que me gusta de este ampli. es que no hay que estar quebrandose la cabeza, para ajustar preset de bias, ni nada por el estilo.. ni estar apareando los motfet,, no,no, nada,nada..
solo armalo como esta en el diagrama,, y listo,,..

fijate que reptifique y el C9 es de 104pf..  "ojo"


----------



## guarod (Feb 4, 2017)

aqui esta una imagen del diagrama..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2017)

Q10 sin conexión de GATE 

Circuito en general "Inentendible"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

Lo veo muy "EXPLOSIVO" al circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo veo muy "EXPLOSIVO" al circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

Q10 es no fuente de no corriente no constante


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## guarod (Feb 4, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


>




listo solucionado, error mio ,, me equiboque, jajaja. para eso estamos, para ayudarnos a resorver los errores

aqui esta el arreglo del diseño,, analizenlo.. por favor..
de todos modos hay esta el dibujo original, comparenlo,, por si me sigo equibocando... jajaj


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lastima no tengas algunas fotos de la placa original, o de algunas de las que copiaste, como para ver bien la orientacion de los transistores por ejemplo (en el dibujo a mano estan remarcados y no se entiende cual es cual), asi como tambien, el tamaño (watts) de las resistencias.

Otra cosa, las masas patas para arriba marean un poco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

La masa hacia arriba es mas positiva que hacia abajo ?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 4, 2017)

es la costumbre de normalmente dibujarla hacia abajo... creo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

Si , es cómo en los viejos amplificadores mayormente de germanio, que solían dibujarlos al revés , negativo arriba , positivo abajo . . . con todos los transistores patas para arriba jajajaja


----------



## guarod (Feb 4, 2017)

listo,, tierra solucionado





Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Lastima no tengas algunas fotos de la placa original, o de algunas de las que copiaste, como para ver bien la orientacion de los transistores por ejemplo (en el dibujo a mano estan remarcados y no se entiende cual es cual), asi como tambien, el tamaño (watts) de las resistencias.
> 
> Otra cosa, las masas patas para arriba marean un poco



listo ya correji la tierra,, jajaja entiendame no soy diseñador.. 

en el dibujo a mano esta marcados cada transistor, con su matricula respectiva y la posicion de los pines, B, C, E,..

y las resistensias, la mayoria son de 1/2 wattio, ecepto las. 

2 de 470, ohmios por 1 wattio   R16 y R18.
1 de 10 ohmios por 1 wattio  R17.
2 de 0.22 ohmios por 5wattios  R23 y R24.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Feb 5, 2017)

Hola a todos. 

Me gustaría saber que transistores finales son los que lleva: uno es irfp 450 ¿y el complementario?. También qué potencia da.
Si intención de ofender al autor que publica y comparte esto, pero este circuito me resulta un tanto raro.

Saludos cordiales desde Málaga.


----------



## guarod (Feb 5, 2017)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me gustaría saber que transistores finales son los que lleva: uno es irfp 450 ¿y el complementario?. También qué potencia da.
> Si intención de ofender al autor que publica y comparte esto, pero este circuito me resulta un tanto raro.
> ...



saludos, si amigo los mosfet originales que trae el amp`lificador son IRFP 450. los dos..
este amplificador cuando cayo en mis manos, los remplase por irfp 250,, y tambien funcionan iguales

si, el circuito es muy diferente a los que e visto publicadp en internet, y en este foro, lo bueno es que no tiene que estar ajustando ningun preset, ni apareando mosfet,, bueno este es un amplificador chino que venden aqui en venezuela, y es de los mejores, en comparacion con otros que son de transistores normales BJT, que tambien los distribuyen aqui..

te cuento yo e armado 2 driver o placas con el dibujo que copie a mano y suenan de una.. no calientan para nada, por supuesto como todo amplificador tienes que colocarle los cool o ventiladores a los mosfet, para que no calienten cuando este funcionando,,

tienene una calidad en sonido, impecable nitido, suena como envolvente, 3d..
lo e comparado con el de LADELAC de 400, que lo tengo ensanblado, y el de motfet uuussss,, le da 3 patadas, en sonido.. impecable..

otra cosa los driver los e armado con placas perforadas, por que no tengo las PCB,, .. ESPERO espero que te sirva la informacion,, cual quier duda,, comentela,, SUERTE...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 5, 2017)

Me alegra ver el buen sentido del humor de los moderadores y espero que sea más habitual porque generalmente son muy aburridos y sosos (sin acritud y desde el amor).
Un saludo


----------



## guarod (Feb 6, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Me alegra ver el buen sentido del humor de los moderadores y espero que sea más habitual porque generalmente son muy aburridos y sosos (sin acritud y desde el amor).
> Un saludo




tienes mucha razon, ay veces que uno pregunta algo, y le dan es un estray, repunansia.. jajajaj...


----------



## guarod (Feb 11, 2017)

saludos mi gente..
aqui les traigo un nuevo diseño del circuito que realise, mas entendible, comparandolo o mas parecido al que copie a mano, espero que les guste..

estoy montando los driver que arme, en un cajetin de un amplificador que tenia en desuso,
cuando lo tenga listo subo las fotos para que vean que no estoy jugando.. jajajj..

bueno suerte...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2017)

Se ve mas o menos horrible 

Fijate cómo están dibujados los circuitos de otros amplificadores por favor 

No uso el Livewire , pero seguramente con el mouse sobre el transistor y botón derecho  te de la pisibilidad de rotarlo , invertirlo , etc , etc


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 11, 2017)

Me parece que C9 no son 104pF, sino 104, es decir, 100nF. El capacitor C4 lo mismo... 

C2 no es 471 pf, es en realidad 470pF

Como bien te dice Dosmetros, podes espejar el dibujo de los transitores, pone la rama de alimentacion positiva arriba, la realimentacion al medio y la rama negativa abajo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 11, 2017)

No entendeis a @guarod que es el Pablo Picasso de los esquemas y va mas allá de la simple plasmación de un frío circuito electrónico, dando un toque artístico a la presentación del mismo; hacer el favor de ver sus esquemas con la perspectiva del espectador de una obra de arte contemporáneo y entonces apreciareis su verdadero valor.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2017)

Quiero ver foto de frente y dorso de la plaqueta que él arma


----------



## guarod (Feb 11, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se ve mas o menos horrible
> 
> Fijate cómo están dibujados los circuitos de otros amplificadores por favor
> 
> ...



no soy diseñador amigo,, solo trato de acer algo paresido al dibuco que copie a mano..





Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Me parece que C9 no son 104pF, sino 104, es decir, 100nF. El capacitor C4 lo mismo...
> 
> C2 no es 471 pf, es en realidad 470pF
> 
> Como bien te dice Dosmetros, podes espejar el dibujo de los transitores, pone la rama de alimentacion positiva arriba, la realimentacion al medio y la rama negativa abajo.



tienes razon compañero,, yo solo copie el numero de cada condensador que tiene escrito en su cuerpo..





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No entendeis a @guarod que es el Pablo Picasso de los esquemas y va mas allá de la simple plasmación de un frío circuito electrónico, dando un toque artístico a la presentación del mismo; hacer el favor de ver sus esquemas con la perspectiva del espectador de una obra de arte contemporáneo y entonces apreciareis su verdadero valor.
> Un saludo.



pana mio,, como esplique en el primer mensaje, NO soy diseñador de circuitos electronicos, solo soy reparador,, jajajaj eso de diseñar se los dejo a los espertos...

y dejen de criticar,,, que me tome 4 dias, tratando de acer,, ese diseño para que lo medio entiendan,, jajajaj


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 11, 2017)

Como no tengo nada mejor que hacer un sabado a la noche  me imprimi la hoja dibujada a mano, y modifique el archivo de LiveWire.. a ver si este les gusta mas  



Espero que los pines de los transistores esten bien marcados.. 

Mañana lo hago en el multisim (no me anda en esta pc) y subo la simulacion a ver que onda.

Alguien me explica que funcion tienen los diodos en serie con la base de los transitores Q3 y Q4? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2017)

Ahora me va gustando y va tomando color (FuegoMp3)

Guarod , deberías saber que tu post incumple varias Normas de Foro y por eso debío ir a parar a Moderación  , se te está dándo la oportunidad de concretarlo positivamente y que de ello obtengas un aprendizaje .

A pesar de ser un Foro muy serio , la única forma con que logramos "sostenerlo" fué con humor , humor que de todas maneras sostiene la realidad (las llamás críticas )





Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Alguien me explica que funcion tienen los diodos en serie con la base de los transitores Q3 y Q4? Gracias


 
Corriente constante

Saludos.


----------



## guarod (Feb 11, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Como no tengo nada mejor que hacer un sabado a la noche  me imprimi la hoja dibujada a mano, y modifique el archivo de LiveWire.. a ver si este les gusta mas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 153358
> 
> ...



amigo un detalle en el diagrame que diseñaste,, la R.15 de 220 que pusiste no es de ese valor, es de 200 OHM.. corrigelo...

GUAOOO... por fin alguien que se lo a tomado enserio,, de verdad muchas grasias por tomarte tu tiempo, y muchas grasias por ayudarme a trasmitirle a los compañeros del foro, lo que les quiero aportar..

este es un diagrama que no lo encuentran en cualquier parte... 
yo personalmente siempre quise construir un amplificador con mosfet N, y busque en muchos foros en internet, y no pude encontrar uno que no tubiera ajuste de vias, o preset,, ya que soy muy malo ajustandolos o graduandolos,, jajaja

asta que cayo este en mis manos, y lo observe muy bien, y me di de cuenta que no era muy dificil o complicado de copiar, y me dije, esta es mi oportunidad de tener mi amplificador a mosfet, con mucha pasiensia y obtimismimo agarre una hoja o paper y empèse a dibujarlo
y asi me puse a armarlo en una placa perforada, y mi sorpresa fue, una delicia de audio, me dejo vocaavierta,,, ..
y ya tengo 2 driver ensamblados en placas perforadas, los estoy montando en un gabinete de un amplificador que tenia en desuso.. cuando lo tenga listo, subo las fotos...


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 11, 2017)

subi fotos de las placas, asi como estan, del lado de abajo y de arriba, toda info es muy util siempre.

Otra consulta, en la bobina de la red Zobel pusiste 12 vueltas, pero no pusiste el diametro de las espiras, ni el diametro o seccion del alambre.

Algo mas, el transformador, es de 42+42 CA? de cuantos amperes? 

te vuelvo a incistir, subi fotos de la placa! 

Saludos


----------



## guarod (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> subi fotos de las placas, asi como estan, del lado de abajo y de arriba, toda info es muy util siempre.
> 
> Otra consulta, en la bobina de la red Zobel pusiste 12 vueltas, pero no pusiste el diametro de las espiras, ni el diametro o seccion del alambre.
> 
> ...


 
*S*aludos amigos.. bueno *, *el amplificador original en este momento no lo tengo en mis manos para sacarle fotos.. como te comente, las placas que construi son hechas en placas universal perforadas,, como te puedes imaginar las pistas hay que unirlas con estaños,..

*E*n*_*cuanto a la red *Z*obel, la bobina el alambre es calibre 26 y el diametro como 1cm..

*E*l transformador era un toroidal de 40+40 creo que era como de 8 amperios...

*E*spero que te sirva la informa*c*ion...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2017)

Si las placas perforadas que armaste , están probadas , por favor sube las fotos de frente y dorso


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 12, 2017)

guarod dijo:


> saludos amigos.. bueno el amplificador original en este momento no lo tengo en mis manos para sacarle fotos.. como te comente, las placas que construi son hechas en placas universale perforadas,, como te puedes imaginar las pistas hay que unirlas con estaños,..
> 
> encuanto a la red zobel, la bobina el alambre es calibre 26 y el diametro como 1cm..
> 
> ...



el alambre calibre 26 Awg?

aunque sean placas perforadas, subi las fotos, como te dice Dosmetros!

En un rato me meto con el multisim a probar el circuito, y de paso, veo si lo podré alimentar con +68/-68 volts.


----------



## guarod (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> el alambre calibre 26 Awg?
> 
> aunque sean placas perforadas, subi las fotos, como te dice Dosmetros!
> 
> En un rato me meto con el multisim a probar el circuito, y de paso, veo si lo podré alimentar con +68/-68 volts.



ok.. esperare que mi hija me preste su telefono, para tomar unas fotos, que salen mas nitidas con su celular...


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Bueno, despues de cometer algunos horrores  aca dejo la simulacion en multisim 14 y algunas imagenes:

8 ohms



4 ohms 1 Khz



4 ohms 10 Khz



4 ohms 16 Khz



Sube mucho la distorcion con la fecuencia, ademas de que necesita 1.8V de entrada...

Otra cosa, por que se desplaza el offset hacia la rama positiva al subir la frecuencia? lo probe con alimentacion de +/- 68V, y en 16 Khz se desplaza mucho el offset y la potencia se reduce.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Como no tengo nada mejor que hacer un sabado a la noche  me imprimi la hoja dibujada a mano, y modifique el archivo de LiveWire.. a ver si este les gusta mas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 153358
> 
> Espero que los pines de los transistores esten bien marcados. . . .



*Q8* esta invertido.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Q8* esta invertido.



Lo hice segun el plano hecho a mano de la primer pagina, y las simulaciones estan hechas en base a eso.

Ahora lo inverti en el multisim, no cambio mucho la respuesta 

Edit: revisando el datasheet del 5551, y viendo en el dibujo hecho a mano de la placa, viendo que esta alineado con los mosfet, y considerando de apoyar la cara plana del transistor contra el disipador de los mosfet, si, esta marcado al reves en el dibujo

Ojala las fotos aclaren el panorama un poco.


----------



## guarod (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Lo hice segun el plano hecho a mano de la primer pagina, y las simulaciones estan hechas en base a eso.
> 
> Ahora lo inverti en el multisim, no cambio mucho la respuesta


 
*L*a R.15 de 220. es de 200 ohm. original. y la resistensia de retroalimentasion de 39k, yo la re*e*mpla*cé* por una de 47k. y aumenta *b*asta*n*te la ganan*c*ia...

*E*n*_*cuanto al 5551, yo lo re*e*mpla*cé* por un c2383..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Lo hice segun el plano hecho a mano de la primer pagina,. . . .


Así como estaba es un amplificador *"Quemado"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2017)

Q8 trabaja con el Biass . . . invertido podría trabajar


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 12, 2017)

R15 esta en la simulacion con 200 ohms, la R4 de 39k la cambie por una de 56k y aumento la ganancia, pero sigue *DISTORCIONANDO MUCHO CON LOS AGUDOS*, arriba de los 10Khz se deplaza hacia el positivo y cae la potencia.



Aca esta ek circuito simulado, con el 5551 corregido



Y ahi subi de nuevo la simulacion


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2017)

Hay varios valores que  gutan:

R12
R14
R8
C1

Sugiero revisar en la PCB


----------



## guarod (Feb 12, 2017)

bueno aqui estan algunas fotos, del amplificador en funcinamiento.. 
espero que las puedan entender, no esta muy bonito por que lo estoy armando y probandolo 
el transformador es de prueba, mientras consigo el adecuado
asi como lo llevo suena bello..
cualquier critica es bienvenida,,,....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2017)

R10 no debería ser mas baja ?

R1 y R2 aumentan la distorsión , yo las quitaría 


Te pedimos foto de frente y dorso de la plaqueta bien encuadrada y bien centrada para revisar el diagrama !


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 12, 2017)

guarod dijo:


> bueno aqui estan algunas fotos, del amplificador en funcinamiento..
> espero que las puedan entender, no esta muy bonito por que lo estoy armando y probandolo
> el transformador es de prueba, mientras consigo el adecuado
> asi como lo llevo suena bello..
> cualquier critica es bienvenida,,,....



en el amplificador original, el 5551 no estaba apoyado al disipador de los mosfet?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2017)

Yo veo valores de resistencias "Muy raros" 








​


----------



## guarod (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> en el amplificador original, el 5551 no estaba apoyado al disipador de los mosfet?



SI, estaba pegado al disipador con pasta disipadora

en tu diagrama me di cuenta que el C.8 esta alreves..

en mis driver, yo no coloque el C 1. y la R 5. la puse de 1k


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2017)

Esta sería mi versión "Libre", se podría decir *"Casi libertina"* del amplificador 

​
*Precaución:* El armado y puesta en marcha de este amplificador puede generar agujeros negros masivos.


----------



## guarod (Feb 12, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta sería mi versión "Libre", se podría decir *"Casi libertina"* del amplificador
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 153408​
> *Precaución:* El armado y puesta en marcha de este amplificador puede generar agujeros negros masivos.



muy bueno...
pero como eliminar ese preset de ajuste de vias.?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 12, 2017)

guarod dijo:


> SI, estaba pegado al disipador con pasta disipadora
> 
> en tu diagrama me di cuenta que el C.8 esta alreves..
> 
> en mis driver, yo no coloque el C 1. y la R 5. la puse de 1k



Si estaba pegado al disipador, deberias ponerlo igual en tus placas.

C8 esta bien, si lo pongo al reves explota.





guarod dijo:


> muy bueno...
> pero como eliminar ese preset de ajuste de vias.?



Justamente, se lo agregó para poder calibrar mejor el ampli y que funcione mejor 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta sería mi versión "Libre", se podría decir *"Casi libertina"* del amplificador
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 153408​
> *Precaución:* El armado y puesta en marcha de este amplificador puede generar agujeros negros masivos.



Por que no puedo simular tu archivo? es decir, le doy a la simulacion pero no puedo ver ninguno de los instrumentos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> . . . Por que no puedo simular tu archivo? es decir, le doy a la simulacion pero no puedo ver ninguno de los instrumentos



    

En el archivo comprimido (RAR) se encuentra la simulación *completa*, incluidos los instrumentos.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el archivo comprimido (RAR) se encuentra la simulación *completa*, incluidos los instrumentos.



Ahi lo probe en otra pc, y si, funcionaba, no se por  que en la de casa no me andaba 

Igual es como decis, poco confiable 

Simulacion del circuito de Fogo a 10Khz


----------



## guarod (Feb 13, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Ahi lo probe en otra pc, y si, funcionaba, no se por que en la de casa no me andaba
> 
> Igual es como decis, poco confiable
> 
> ...


 

De verdad me alegra que se *h*ayan entu*s*iasmado con este amplificador y lo *h*ayan tomado en*_*cuenta espero que lo puedan mejorar como ustedes saben,,

*S*i el ampli*ficador*. que yo *e*stoy armando suena nitido, como sera con las modificaciones que ustedes le estan *h*aciendo, va a quedar como de la nasa,, jajaj

*D*e verdad este ampli*ficador*, suena bello, bello..... al maximo volumen no distor*s*iona ni nada por el estilo, es un audio limpio y agradable de escuchar....

*O*tra cosa, ¿ cuanta poten*c*ia se le puede sacar a este driver..?


----------



## guarod (Feb 14, 2017)

saludos compañeros de nuevo, pero tengo una duda.
bueno veo que el diagrama de la simulacion los mosfet, estan con las patas invertidas, o no tiene nada que ver.
por que segun la pines del mosfet, no deverian ir asi..


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 14, 2017)

en tu imagen del dibujo del circuito, pusiste que son IRFP240, el cual es un mosfet de canal N, como en multisim no tenia el 240, puse el 250, que es similar, y creo haber interpretado tu dibujo como que estan asi...


----------



## guarod (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> en tu imagen del dibujo del circuito, pusiste que son IRFP240, el cual es un mosfet de canal N, como en multisim no tenia el 240, puse el 250, que es similar, y creo haber interpretado tu dibujo como que estan asi...


 
*S*i amigo, pero todo mosfet tienen sus pines como este dibujo o me equi*v*oco

*E*stoy confundido..



*P*erdon, perdon, perdon.... ya cai entendi.. jajajaja.. yayayayay...

*S*olo que estaba confundido...

*E*spero que puedas subir la PCB.. para imprimirla y *h*acerlo mejor..


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 15, 2017)

mira, yo con tiempo hago una pcb basada en la que subiste vos, pero a mi no me convenze porque no me gustan los problemas que se predentan en la simulacion, por arriba de los 10Khz... capaz que armada anda bien, pero la simulacion no me cierra.
Asi como está ahora, yo no la armaria


----------



## guarod (Feb 15, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> mira, yo con tiempo hago una pcb basada en la que subiste vos, pero a mi no me convenze porque no me gustan los problemas que se predentan en la simulacion, por arriba de los 10Khz... capaz que armada anda bien, pero la simulacion no me cierra.
> Asi como está ahora, yo no la armaria



ok..

y que opinas del diagrama que modifico fogonazo,, vale la pena o que ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2017)

En el Foro existe amplificadores mucho mejores que este.

Para convertir esto en algo que funcione decentemente habría que rediseñarlo casi en su totalidad.

Y no se olviden de esto:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo veo valores de resistencias "Muy raros"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raros significa en este caso *NO* funcionales.


----------



## guarod (Feb 17, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el Foro existe amplificadores mucho mejores que este.
> 
> Para convertir esto en algo que funcione decentemente habría que rediseñarlo casi en su totalidad.
> 
> ...



saludos compañeros.. por que borraron todos los comentarios que discutimos el dia de ayer,, acaso se dijo algo malo, que no le gusto a los moderadores,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2017)

*Mensaje temporal.*

Parece que no estás prestando atención a las ediciones ni a las advertencias.

Estas en un *Foro Técnico* , en consecuencia *debes escribir adecuadamente*.

Por ejemplo comenzar las frases con Mayúsculas y no cometer tantas faltas de ortografía 

Como no vas a poder corregirlos por tu cuenta , se te ha sugerido un corrector ortográfico gratuito.

Lo de la ortografía y demás no tiene discusión ni distinta interpretación , ya que es por solidaridad con Foristas extranjeros que deben emplear traductores y entonces con las palabras mal escritas el traductor falla


----------



## guarod (Feb 23, 2017)

circuito original sin modificaciones..

amplitud 1 kgz

carga de 4 ohm

60+60 voltios..


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 23, 2017)

si si, esas ya las subi yo, simulalo a 10kHz, y a 16kHz, a ver como sale esa onda...


----------



## guarod (Feb 23, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> si si, esas ya las subi yo, simulalo a 10kHz, y a 16kHz, a ver como sale esa onda...



saludos amigo mio,,
mira te quiero preguntar, si tu saves como tomarle la temperatura a un transistor en multisim. 
o cual es el intrumento con el que se mide..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2017)

Naaa , la temperatura se toma a dedo en la realidad .


Jugá con 10 con 20 y 30 Hz

Luego con 5 con 10 kHz , con 15 y con 20 kHz

. . . A ver que sale . . .


----------



## guarod (Feb 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naaa , la temperatura se toma a dedo en la realidad .
> 
> 
> Jugá con 10 con 20 y 30 Hz
> ...




bueno pregunto, por que yo vi un video en youtube, donde el instructor estaba probando la temperatura del transistor de salida del esquema que estaba simulando, y el instrumento de medicion le marcaba los grados de temperatura a la que estaba trabajando el transistor,,  pero no recuerdo cual era el video,..


----------

